# Best way to cancel to INCREASE surge ?



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

When we reject low-paying pings,
is any particular method MOST EFFECTIVE at *increasing* surge ?

1. Let the ping time out
2. ACRO (accept -cancel - reason: other)
3. ACDNCR (accept - cancel - do not charge rider)
3. Accept + have PAX cancel (call them and say you can't do it, so they should cancel, OR just accept and drive other direction until they cancel> btw I don't like this idea)

Obviously we all reject pings because the fare isn't high enough. 
Ex: I'm in the middle of surge area, but get a ping OUTSIDE of surge area LOL ! 
A million other reasons.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Cancel and do not charge rider. Then they have to request a new ride, which adds to the demand.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Cancel and do not charge rider. Then they have to request a new ride, which adds to the demand.


AWESOME !! Thank you.

What about ACRO ? Same business ?


----------



## steel108 (Dec 19, 2015)

Letting the ping expire and ACRO will both get you deactivated. Best way is to log off driver app and log onto pax app. Only log on to driver app when the surge is high enough for you.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

steel108 said:


> Letting the ping expire and ACRO will both get you deactivated. Best way is to log off driver app and log onto pax app. Only log on to driver app when the surge is high enough for you.


Yeah but that doesn't work for me!
I drive uberxl,mostly. But I get x pings.

Uber doesn't have XL-only for drivers in my city. I have to get pings that I don't want if I'm on line


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

just accept the pings, wait a few minutes and text pax you think your getting a flat or your engine keeps stalling, please request another driver. Works like a charm and does not go against you..


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

nuggetnut said:


> just accept the pings, wait a few minutes and text pax you think your getting a flat or your engine keeps stalling, please request another driver. Works like a charm and does not go against you..


That depends on how the customer reports why they are canceling. If they select "rider requested cancellation," it will almost certainly be used against you.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> That depends on how the customer reports why they are canceling. If they select "rider requested cancellation," it will almost certainly be used against you.


Ok, so, what are the rider cancellation options that wouldn't count against us ?

(If you know or suspect any good ones !)


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

One could, purely for example, text something to this effect: "I inadvertently accepted your ride request, but I need to stop for fuel. I am in line at the gas station and will get to you as soon as I can. If you need quicker service, you can choose to cancel this ride." Something like that. Use your creativity. 

I, of course, would never do such a thing. I take all rides Uber is kind enough to send me, even if they are an hour away.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> That depends on how the customer reports why they are canceling. If they select "rider requested cancellation," it will almost certainly be used against you.





CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Ok, so, what are the rider cancellation options that wouldn't count against us ?
> 
> (If you know or suspect any good ones !)


In the end, it doesn't matter the reason... I suppose if you were deactivated and went to an office somewhere you may have an argument.

If you have too many canceled rides, regardless of who cancels you will get flagged and or deactivated. I imagine there is less tolerance for driver cancels but the rider cancels count against you too.


----------

